# Cream Pie



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Haven't posted a recipe here for quite a while. Maro CREAM PIE OR PUDDING1/4 cup cornstarch 2/3 cup sugar1/4 teas salt2 cups milk, scalded3 slightly beaten egg yolks, ( save the whites for the Meringue)2 Tbsl butter1 teas. vanillaScald Milk, Combine cornstarch, sugar salt in top of double boiler.Add scalded milk, Place in top of double boiler, when it starts to get hot, SLOWLY stir inthe egg yolk. Cook until thick, about 10 min. Remove from stove, and add vanilla andbutter. Place into a baked pie shell. Top with Meringue and bake in a 350ï¿½ oven for about10 min or until the Meringue starts turning golden.VARIATIONS; Banana Cream Pie: Simply slice a couple of bananas in the bottom of pie shell, beforeadding the cream sauce.Chocolate: Increase sugar to 1 cup, and add 2 1oz squares of unsweetened choc. to thecornstarch sugar mixture (I shred the choc, it melts faster) MERINGUE: 3 stiffly beaten egg whites,6 tbls sugar, 1/4 teas creamof tartar. Beat until very stiff, and spread on the pie.For the Chocolate Pie, I donï¿½t put it back in the oven, as I use whipped cream for the top.If you use whipped cream for the top , use 2 whole eggs for the cream sauce, instead of 3egg yolks. ------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 1999)

Maro,Sounds really good. Thanks.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

